# Saturday Watches...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Swatch 2824 automatic from 1994....


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

It's back to the vixa for me today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

chris l said:


> Swatch 2824 automatic from 1994....


Don't think I've ever seen one of those before Chris :huh: Is it a plastic case?

I've started with my Panerai Luminor Submersible, PAM024


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this old seadog...

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued in 1997.*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Starting the day with this one, now on a leather strap, just to see if it still works!










The 710 has "suggested" we go and start the Christmas shopping, :taz: so I'll be swapping over to this one shortly. No chance of getting out of it either. :crybaby: :sadwalk:


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Start with this one



But will swap to Atlas later


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Haven't had this on my wrist for quite a long time (Stowa Prodiver):










all the best

Jan


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

TOSHI I LOVE YOUR PANERAI SUBMERSABLE 

Soviet Naval Aviation for me today


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Have just finished restoring this one and am happy with the result....

been wearing it for the last few days.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Off to Chester for a few days and in to Wales for the rest of the week. So, A mission timer is the order of the day :lol:










Mike


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This oldie today.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Started with a Swatch, so I choosed this one for today

Let's go for this Yamaha Racer from 1985

Bertrand


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Alexus said:


> Have just finished restoring this one and am happy with the result....
> 
> been wearing it for the last few days.


Very nice


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

An old friend today..........


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

G and I are off for a weekend away climbing, taking these two 

This one for when I'm clinging on for grim death by my finger tips!!










And this one for the quieter moments


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

This one today :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Seiko Orange monster










paul


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today. Got the bracelet on finally!

Tudor Prince Oysterdate from the 70's



















Mark


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I think I'll start off with the SM120c:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Modded OM on black Nato, and now with a sapphire crystal


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Still wearing this...


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Woke up with my trusty Superocean. :wub:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Yema Chrono today.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This one for me...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok due to popular opinion.... the Polluce has moved on....so now have on the GO on a bespoke Toshi rally...


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

RGM 300 Pro


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Still got this on from last night.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> This one for me...


I love this watch.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > This one for me...
> ...


I did too, but a mate has conviced me otherwise...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

jasonm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > This one for me...
> ...


I like it so much it's mine now, hence the by popular demand request that Mr W remove it. He's only wearing to tease me cos we've no hole punch tool and the strap is too big for me.

Apparently and I cannot confirm as I'm not allowed in the house, he says he "has no other 22mm straps.....! :huh:

So I am left looking at my purchase from afar.

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Calls himself a mate?





> e've no hole punch tool and the strap is too big for me.


Story of your life isnt it?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: Its terrible how you can run out of straps at a time like this... sorry mate!  h34r:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > e've no hole punch tool and the strap is too big for me.
> 
> 
> Story of your life isnt it?


Sad but true Jase


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

This super new arrival, courtesy of Silver Hawk. ( Thanks Paul)


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Giving this somewhat recent arrival a little spin around town today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> :lol: Its terrible how you can run out of straps at a time like this... sorry mate!  h34r:


Run out of straps? Are you sure?? :huh:

Can't say I blame you though, Jon :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Seamaster GMT.










Later,

William


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> An old friend today..........


 :notworthy: :clap:

Me too...bought it the year I met my wife ('98)...and today's our Five Year Anniversary...

*Omega Dynamic Chronograph*










...so if I don't say anything TOO stupid, I might just get a hummer tonight. :naughty:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Now with sapphire and 19mm Rios stuffed in there


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Sub for me ..


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> ...and today's our Five Year Anniversary...


Congrats Rich :thumbsup:

I've been wearing my Stowa again all day whilst I went shopping for smarter clothes (apparently I don't look smart enough normally :huh because i'm off to China for 10 days in a week or so. Work unfortunately


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this today for me.....










but will be changing over to this later......we is off to bobo lobo again for a night of cocktails and merryment....my aim is to get as close to arseoled as possible.......and have got a pretty snazzie shirt as well to go with.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now which shirt??

this.....










or this?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> now which shirt??
> 
> this.....
> 
> ...


 :shocking: I didn't realise Shawn is the forum's answer to Gok Wan :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

mutley said:


> :shocking: I didn't realise Shawn is the forum's answer to Gok Wan :lol:


I thought he was a Wan...something else :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only joking mate!

Mark


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> this today for me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straighten those bezels up young man, just not on having them positioned like that.







:tongue2:

:lol: :lol:

p.s.

Wear the shirt in the top pic. Looks cool, like it. unk:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Definitely the top one :lol: : top


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> now which shirt??


I'm kind of liking this one

At least your mates won't lose you in the crowd :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > An old friend today..........
> ...


Well say goodbye to the Hummer......isn't '98 to date your 10 year anniversary? :tongue2:

Unless I misunderstood, then again I often do! :lol:


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> I think I'll start off with the SM120c:


Not to sure about that Bob, I think you need to send it to me


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> Seiko Orange monster
> 
> ...


Hi i realy like the strap on your om . i have rubber on mine, have been looking for a metal strap. Please could you tell me where you got your strap from. regards sangman


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll start off with the SM120c:
> ...


You can have the picture Phil :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Stanford said:
> ...


It's saved :sadwalk:



BTW This for me


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Mostly today has been this:










Just switched over to this, though:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well after the CWC I swapped over to this even though I realise that in doing so I was risking the downfall of civilisation as we know it 

*SMYC`Flamingo`Seiko cal. VD57*










Later I swapped again, over to this...

*Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063*










Before coming to work I put these on..

*Omega Railmaster cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement.*










*HMT `Jawan` W10, 17 Jewels c1960`s/70`s (?)*










Oh bugger, I `ve just realised that the HMT looks a bit like the Omega :cry2:

`They` will get me for this heinous crime







:assassin: :butcher: :death: :skull:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh bugger, I `ve just realised that the HMT looks a bit like the Omega :cry2:
> 
> `They` will get me for this heinous crime
> 
> ...


And the Flamingo looks like a Breitling. :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

adrian said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh bugger, I `ve just realised that the HMT looks a bit like the Omega :cry2:
> ...


*Nooooo!!!*, why didn`t someone tell me? :scare2:

That`s it, I`m dead :skull:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


 :shutup:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Seeing Adrian's RGM made me realise that I did not leave mine in England, but was sitting in my watch case! So have no swapped over to it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > adrian said:
> ...


 :lol:



VinceR said:


> Seeing Adrian's RGM made me realise that I did not leave mine in England, but was sitting in my watch case! So have no swapped over to it.


OK, I know I`ve said it before but that is sooo cool unk:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


There is still hope for a hummer...didn't marry her until '03. :thumbsup:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

potz said:


> Very cool shirts Shawn. I'm used to getting stick for my Hawaii shirts and if you could, would you be so kind and PM me the shirt brands.


Also a fan of Hawaiian shirts, have a few from my several trips out there .. but those Mambo shirts are also cool .. used to be a great Mambo shop in Brighton, but it's now gone ..


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

can finally post a pic now that the majhost website is back online

Blue Oris tt1 diver










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm wearing this one AGAIN, it gets plenty of wrist time as its such a useful watch with every function you could possibly want


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Tonight's watch and Tonight's shirt


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this when I got home...

*Breitling Shark, cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90s*










OK the dial could be said to look like some thing else but who gives a feck?* :tongue2: :lol: *


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Livius de Balzac said:


> This one today :lol:


Beautiful - and super pics as well.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Topped up and ready for a night on the tiles again


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

potz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > now which shirt??
> ...


Wow cool Mambo shirts! I love a bit of Reg Mombassa and we have a few prints and an original of his work at home. The bottom shirt is the Aussie Jesus, complete with catlle dog, beer, ute, rugby ball, fibro house and pie etc. superb.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Its terrible how you can run out of straps at a time like this... sorry mate!  h34r:
> ...


Shussshhhh! Took me ages to hide em and keep a straight face... :huh: :lol:


----------

